# Why cant I finish these Bikes



## sh90504 (Sep 4, 2012)

I have been working on these 2 for 5 years!! just dont seem to get anything done.....
     1st   1967  [gc]   purple  ramshorn
     2nd  1971  [mg]   grey ghost disc


----------



## 1973rx3 (Sep 4, 2012)

Maybe because you need to sell them to me, i'll take the burden of your shoulders!  Hahahah Lol


----------



## thebicyclejungle (Sep 5, 2012)

sh90504 said:


> I have been working on these 2 for 5 years!! just dont seem to get anything done.....




I know how you feel. Just stop buying more bikes.. Buy more parts to finish them.


----------



## Boris (Sep 5, 2012)

You're the only one who knows the answer to that. Look deep.


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Sep 5, 2012)

*I have a simular problem*

I have a few bikes I have had for years & never touched - so recently I came up with a game plan -- 

I always like to go through what I purchase 100% BEFORE I take them out for a ride or sell them - because of this I have some back stock of bicycles I have never even ridden since purchased - many at storage that just cost money to keep - I am sure I am not alone here - 

So my new goal is to get one bicycle together a month for our CYCLONE COASTER Sunday ride & get one bicycle together a month that I can ride & hopefully SELL @ our local Long Beach Motorcycle / Bicycle swapmeet we have in the area every month - Sometimes I sell one - sometimes I don't 

It's a good plan on paper until you throw in everyday outside factors like (1) The weather is too nice to work on a bicycle today - LETS RIDE (2) I am beat from another long day at work & the last thing I want to do is work on that bicycle (3) It's someones Birthday - Wedding - a Holiday - etc. (4) Oh crap !! I turned on the Television & now I am stuck here ------- etc.  

I just put one on  the rack & peck away at it - that's the best I can do to make it happen -- RIDE VINTAGE -- Frank


----------



## how (Sep 5, 2012)

I never have that problem,,when I get a bike I am so excited,,sometimes I finish them and am riding them by the end of the day lol,,,I bought one incomplete 55 corvette.,,,the guy told me he has been working on it for a year,,but just couldnt get it done,,I was riding it the next the day lol.

Here is before and after Manta Ray,,was missing the seat, chainguard , needed pedals, crank arms and a bunch of other stuff,,,took me about 3 months to gather up all the parts and get it all together. I am really good at that lol,,I am so excited about the bikes I cant wait to finish them.


----------



## militarymonark (Sep 5, 2012)

i have the problem where im building bikes for other people and not myself. I just finishing up two bikes this week.


----------



## krateman (Sep 18, 2012)

What's the date code on that Ghost? I love the purple Rams Horns. I wish I had the bread to buy one. I have a similar problem as you, but mine is financial. It is a '73 Orange that needs just about everything. I make ok money, but just the disc alone will cost $400-$550. I bought and fixed-up my first collectors bike, which is a '69 Lemon Peeler. I got on it right away, while buying parts. I finished it in 30 days, working on it about from 1-8 hours a day. It was ususally about 2 hours a day. I guessed it took about 90 hours to finish it, but I went over that bike with a VERY FINE toothed comb. I took everything apart, except the pedals. I think you just lost a lot of interest in them. If that is the case, sell them, free-up the money you have in them and wait until you find another bike that really gets you interested, and don't loose interest the next time. Keep on truckin'!


----------



## Monark52 (Sep 18, 2012)

I like the Manta Ray. I hope to get one someday but they seem to be hard to find.


----------



## sh90504 (Sep 20, 2012)

*hi  guys.. he's my problem  ....*

hi    guy   here's my problem...  i am a bike junkie . . .  i cant ive tried to quit but its in my blood... so here's a look at what can happen
             to you if you get the bug..  i just love these darn things. i love to ride pop wheelies..lol   but still like to go fast!!!
                          the   ramshorn is  #gc  july 1967    the ghost is #mg   dec  1971    the disc is dated 1972


----------



## sh90504 (Sep 20, 2012)

*more pic's of my problem*

here's more pic's of my problem


----------



## sh90504 (Sep 20, 2012)

*i know more!!!!!!*

i know more!!!!!!


----------

